# Rifle slings....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am getting really sick of using a conventional rifle sling, especially on my AR.

Is anyone here using one of the more fancy rifle slings? I saw a sling a couple years back that gave you all sorts of options. I cannot seem to find it now though. I want something that I can easily swing to my back, front AND that I can leave on while i deploy my rifle. What am I thinking of here? Would it be a single point? Double point?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check out www.timberbutteoutdoors.com they make the outlaw sling. I've thought of one for a while now for my bolt guns as well but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a single point on my ar and have mixed feelings about it, I got an ar sling point that has a loop you hook the sling to and can be used by right or left handed shooters. I may change it to one that only uses only one side only.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chris check out these links. www.vikingtactics.com and www.tacticallink.com


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Chris, I have been issued every type of sling in the world. In spite of every fancy new idea sling issued, the best I have every had was one that I cut and made myself out of tubular nylon webbing. 90% of the time I wear my weapon with body armor that has tons of stuff attached to it (radio, mags, med stuff, etc). My job requires me to have to have to be able to sling my weapon to the rear for uninterrupted hands fee use, to ride it in the front for quick operation and hands free, and to be able to get it into action quick with it slung. I have tried them all.

Aggravated, I finally got me a piece of tubular nylon webbing and using water knots, tied and untied it readjusting the knots until I had it perfect. I have used this sling for years in practice and combat. It is not adjustable, but its cut to perfection and does not need to be adjusted.

Oh and both sling attachments need to be on the side of your gun and none on the bottom.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

DM...thank you for that input. I learned somthing here regarding side sling attachment, it makes sense. My attachment however is not side adjustable...how do you go about changing that over ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

This could be handy with piccy rails...

http://store.magpul.com/product/MAG502/115


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like the looks of the ASAP, Thanks ebbs.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

You can just google "AR side sling mount" for a ton of options. The one Ebbs posted gives you alot of tunable options if you have enough rail. Every little adjustment of your sling mount location is going to change how it rides against you. It isnt as relevant for most guys as it has been for me, but its always nice to have things just right.

Here is a pic of how I like mine to ride(the one I made). From where it sits I can get it into action starting hands free faster than Doc Holiday could clear his holster. Every one is different, its just figuring out what works best for you. Unfortunately that is trial and error.










I can dig around and find some more pics with it slung in different positions if anyone is interested. For me personally, this is the most versatile sling set up i have ever operated, and its the simplest(just fine tuned).


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Eric and DM.

I think I am going to have to work on my set up. Having an accessable set up is worth the cost. Actually Ebbs those are not all that expensive.

Hey DM go ahead and share how it works for you in differant positions. This may help me in setting mine up and dumping the ol sling in place now.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the asap and that is the one I have mixed feelings on. I am not going to give up on it.


----------

